#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  API 2000 7th. Edition 2014

## Abdel Halim Galala

Can you please provide the API 2000 7th. Edition 2014 ?

See More: API 2000 7th. Edition 2014

----------


## gs153

It was posted by great Marty our Super Active Member. still available at 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

